# Couples Porn?



## dabdab1000 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi All

When we where younger the wife and I used porn to get aroused (not that it was needed). I'm not sure she would want to now unless it was mild. Do you know any good porn movies to get each other in the mood?

and 

Do you know good DVD's that givecouples ideas on how to spice the sex life up?


----------



## C123 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd also like to know. My wife isn't into mass market hardcore porn and I don't really blame her, although it suits my purposes when I'm alone. I'd like to know of something a little more mild and romantic but still explicit.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Rent PLAYGIRL DVD's, she ought to enjoy those - I rented them all when I was renting. Nothing hardcore. 

Even Netflix has this -unrated, near Porn -about a Nympho that finds Love >>  Lie With Me: Movies & TV

I can't think of all the titles but when I came across the more Romantic / Sensual Porn, I felt like I found a gold mine. It was surely hit or miss... Loved it .


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Rent PLAYGIRL DVD's, she ought to enjoy those - I rented them all when I was renting. Nothing hardcore.
> 
> Even Netflix has this -unrated, near Porn -about a Nympho that finds Love >>  Lie With Me: Movies & TV
> 
> I can't think of all the titles but when I came across the more Romantic / Sensual Porn, I felt like I found a gold mine. It was surely hit or miss... Loved it .


took your advice on this one a little while back. It was a pretty hot movie. ECG enjoyed it too.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Even Netflix has this -unrated, near Porn -about a Nympho that finds Love >>  Lie With Me: Movies & TV


Watched that one on cable a couple of years ago. Pretty good. Although, my first exposure (no pun intended) to Eric Balfour being as Willow and Xander's ill-fated buddy Jesse in the Buffy pilot, I was surprised to see his junk so prominently displayed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm seems like I'm gonna have to get this "lie with me" movie...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Some porn websites have "female friendly" porn, that is slower, more eroticism and less wham bam stuff.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Hmm seems like I'm gonna have to get this "lie with me" movie...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I highly suggest it... 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Problem with netflix is if you do it through your wii there is no way to delete the history so your kids see everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

There is plenty of materials for every taste on porno tube collectors like fuq.com, but it takes some filtering (so maybe some prelim work?). When we do watch it, my wife enjoys the variety more than I do.


----------



## DiegoQuin (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd like to know of something a little more mild and romantic but still explicit


----------



## dabdab1000 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for all your suggestions (and warnings, lol) guys...i looked at that fuq.com site and yes it would take some filtering. I'm looking for more of a 60min film tho and not 5min porn as, tbh, i want to go again later, lol

Keep your suggestions coming tho


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Most mainstream porn has a strong tendendancy to be degrading to women. Even though it is strictly staged and fake, I even cringe sometimes at the things that are said, done and the manner in which they do it. 

In some ways what men want is sooo different. When I watch it I just want to fast forward to the good stuff. To me the diologue between the actors is usually sub par anyway. It may be difficult to fins actors/and actresses that have look great naked, are willing to [email protected]%$ on screen and know how to act. 

I read somewhere Cadida royalle. She is a producer that produces more women friendly movies. Have not seem myself but...


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

redtube.com is pretty much the porn capitol. If you go to "categories" I believe there is a Sensual one. Not 100% sure though. Other categories may interest you though. However, much of it is your typical stuff.

My wife and I have both enjoyed the site. Some movies are 5 minutes and others are more like 30-40 mins.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

allmobileporn.com is searchable. I suggest the following searches:

female friendly
roll play
Porn for women

In those searches you'll probably find other "tags" that will work. But those will find hundreds of videos from 5 minutes to 90 minutes. When I want to share with the wife, I broadcast it from my iphone to our "appletv" on the tv in our bedroom. That way there's no history on the computer or the satellite system.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Run a Google seqrch for Candide Royalle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## visitor2 (Feb 25, 2012)

We've tried lots of different stuff.
Mainstream porn kind of sucks. Really fake looking people, lot of genital close ups, no context. Watching identical barbies being pounded by the same five roid-filled dudes ... yawn.
Female friendly porn is too tame, too gaudy, cheesy. 
I really wish there was something better out there. But it is few and far between.
X-Art does have some high quality erotica. Hi-res, real looking people, well shot.


----------



## dabdab1000 (Aug 8, 2012)

Had a look at X-art, yes they seem pretty good...gunna see if i can find a feature length now as only founf clips so far


----------



## dabdab1000 (Aug 8, 2012)

just typed sensual erotica into amazon and come up with some good finds, including lie with....i can't see amazon selling hard core so think i may try one or two


----------



## guest123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Porn has significantly enhanced our sex life. One must proceed a bit carefully, as women tend to be more more selective than men in this case and can be dissuaded by an early negative experience. In general, relative to most porn, women tend to like more plot, more realism, and more focus on men's bodies. All women are different, of course, and communication and feedback are key. In our case, some plot is essential, so Playgirl is out. (But if it is not needed, also see The Art of Sex from Viv Thomas.) 

For porn, what has worked is 
Eyes of Desire 1 and 2. (Candida Royalle is fine but much of her stuff is dated and corny.) 
Comstock Films of real couples. 
The Romance Series from New Sensations.
More explicit erotic movies such as Lie with me, 9 Songs, Sexo y Lucia, All About Anna

Enjoy.


----------



## chcouple (Sep 4, 2012)

9 songs - also google comstock films.


----------

